# 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing



## jimiheadstone (Mar 6, 2006)

hi
1996 jetta with a 2.0 automatic
coolant light on dash just started flashing.....
coolant was up to level. i even added some and it continued.
so i flushed the cooling system (it needed it badly anyway) and put on a new coolant bottle which I already had. same result except the new coolant bottle resolved a slight water leak i was having.
dash coolant light keeps flashing. this has been going on for days now.
the temp gauge is right in the middle never goes above that. so it's not overheating.
no air pockets...all out
any ideas?
if it's a sensor what is the location of that sensor..
any help would be most welcome
don


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing (jimiheadstone)*

the sensor is inside the coolant bubble.


----------



## jimiheadstone (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing (independent77)*

well thats that then... i put a brand new bottle in with the sensor....
Is there another sensor on the motor?


----------



## thebigt85 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing (jimiheadstone)*

What kind of coolant did you add? Did you let the air in the system escape after the flush? I know in my mk4 I have a coolant temp sensor on the coolant flange on the driver's side of the engine, but I'm not sure with mk3's


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing (thebigt85)*

mmm thats strange...
pull off that wiring harness for the sensor (the one on the bubble)
and experiment with bridging the contacts on it. (use a papercluip or some wire)

when you short it out, it should trigger the light.
but when the connection is open, the light should go off after about 10 seconds.
next, id check to make sure that wiring harness isn't messed up. (broken wires etc.)
which would cause it to make contact, and therefore trigger the light.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Check for corrosion in the connector.


----------



## jimiheadstone (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing (jimiheadstone)*

figured out the problem...
The wires for the sensors were cut... they rotted apart.
The sensor near the engine block on the plastic neck.
All is well now.... thanks for the advise It helped out
Don


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 temp light flashing (jimiheadstone)*

awesome


----------

